# dovetail liners are tight



## 911mickeyh (Dec 8, 2009)

Exactly how tight should the dovetail liners be? I have spent half a day making my own jigs and although they come out fine they are extremely tight to put over the dovetails. Do I need to go a little deeper or shallower? the measurements are good it just seems very very snug/tight:fie:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

They should be "snug" but not too tight. Need room for the glue. Remember, higher the bit, the tighter the fit. Try lowering your bit just slightly. This should give you a better fit.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on Ken's post. To add, if they are assembled in too tight of a joint, humidity can cause the wood to swell and crack the joint.


----------



## 911mickeyh (Dec 8, 2009)

*really upset right now*

About ready to float test a brand new 2.25hp craftsman pro router.:help:Well call me an IDIOT since even with home made jigs I cant even get close to fitting. the dovetail jigs that oak park sell actually work? wasted over 2 hours attempting liners and not a one was close. either tight or over sized. checked bits and they are on the money as to sizes. tried lowering bit raising bit remeasuring fence and offset blocks you name it. I cant afford all the little toys available and have tried to do what I could.. guess i will not be doing dovetail lines since shipping the things is 2 bucks less than the jig.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The OP jigs work and they're accurate. They are well worth the price.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You may want to pickup one of the 
Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig
If you want to do liners you will need a very precision jig ...it comes with a great CD that will show you how to do it all..


Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig Video Demonstraton
Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools


===========


911mickeyh said:


> Exactly how tight should the dovetail liners be? I have spent half a day making my own jigs and although they come out fine they are extremely tight to put over the dovetails. Do I need to go a little deeper or shallower? the measurements are good it just seems very very snug/tight:fie:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Bob,

I know you have this one recorded..... RWS series #2, episode #206 Dovetail Liner Box.  

Perhaps this will help you:

http://www.routerworkshop.com/dtliner.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Yep ,I sure do ,if he has the Liner kit he will get it done but if not it's tricky job...
But the link and that short video will do the trick I'm sure.most will need to view it a time or two to get it.. Bob R. is so good and he goes a bit fast 
For me the bit switch is the key (using the 3/4" dovetail bit) on the 3/8" spacer jig..

If not the Incra jig ,can do it easy..

Ken ...note the date on post
http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7613-liners-dovetails.html
=========



Hamlin said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> I know you have this one recorded..... RWS series #2, episode #206 Dovetail Liner Box.
> 
> ...


----------



## 911mickeyh (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I was tring to save 30 bucks but looks like I will have to spend it or not due the liners. I am going to give it 1 more college try for home made set up blocks before sending for the OP kit. I will also double check the liner thickness to make sure it is 3/8" and not slightly thicker.


----------



## 911mickeyh (Dec 8, 2009)

*raising the bit?*

Ok silly question. When you say raise the bit I am thinking the bit is to be longer? in a table mounted router this means instead of 1/4" go to maybe 9/32" or 5/16" ? And do you mean on the liner material or the actual dovetails the liner is going over?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike.. it means to extend the bit further up from the surface of the table... higher, as in towards the ceiling, for a deeper cut (or farther through, if a through dovetail). The bit remains the same size.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Router Workshop: dovetailliner


----------



## 911mickeyh (Dec 8, 2009)

*IT WORKS now*

Well first I would like to say thanks for all the advice and I still will get the OP dovetail liner kit but later. 

The issue was not tight or lose dovetail but the 3/4" spacing on the liner! I was off 3/64" causing the binding. I didn't have any 3/8" stock (wood products around here are limited even with Fort Wayne 22 miles away) so i did a test using the RS dovetail liner detail with my home made jigs and besides being to bulky looking the liner slides in snug but can now slide it where before I couldn't.

Amazes me that I can rebuild any automotive engine as a retired mechanic but a simple wood project almost lands me in the ICU ward or looney bin :laugh:

Thanks again


----------

